# Tiny Faces



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2013)

AKA Procrastination at its finest.

I decided to experiment a bit on Photoshop. The challenge: Shrink some faces. The theme: The 2012 Republican nomination.

First up, good old Willard Romney.







His face may be tiny, but he doesn't let that get him down!

Next up, Rick Santorum.






Now there's a man who can handle a Bible Belt, if you know what I'm saying.

Last, and certainly not least, Ron "Master P" Paul!






That's a freebie, buddy. It's on the House.

I think these are alright, but what about you? Am I decent, or should I just face the truth?


----------



## Devin (Feb 11, 2013)

Save some face, and face the truth.


----------



## ouch123 (Feb 11, 2013)

Santorum is the best looking one, and to suggest that santorum looks better than _anything_ is saying something.



Spoiler



Santorum's mini face actually looks quite good, but I know how fond you are of wordplay, thus my response (↑).


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha, the Ron Paul one is hilarious!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 11, 2013)

I somehow feel Gahars may have a lot of spare time.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2013)

Does it work with Obama?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2013)

Barack Bro-bama mocks my efforts.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Feb 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> AKA Procrastination at its finest.
> 
> I decided to experiment a bit on Photoshop. The challenge: Shrink some faces. The theme: The 2012 Republican nomination.
> 
> ...


 
Now their faces match their minds - YAY!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG im dying


----------



## Gahars (Feb 12, 2013)

Kom Jong-On


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Kom Jong-On


I lol'd in real life.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2013)

Moin Fohrer, Odolf Hotlor.






Now that's the face of a monster.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Kom Jong-On
> 
> *snip*


 

OH GOD MY SIDES!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2013)

BOLIN'


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2013)

You thought the reign of tiny faces was over, did you? You were wrong - and just in time to face the Botmon.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 24, 2013)

I demand you making a tutorial ...
NAOW!


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 24, 2013)

It's damn creepy when people get the wrinkles down.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 24, 2013)

Is it just me, or does Shrunken-Face Willard Romney look an awful lot like Bruce Campbell of Evil Dead fame ?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Fluto (Feb 27, 2013)

Ehh, I gave it a go.
Kevin Rudd



Current Prime Minister Julia Gillard


----------



## Depravo (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh look! It's UK Prime Minister David Cameron WITHOUT ANY PHOTOSHOPPING.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Kom Jong-On


 
Thank you Gahars. I have to say, for your usual corny jokes self, you made me spill milk out of my nose.

Repeatedly.

It just freaking kills me.

:'D


----------



## sevenstitch (Aug 7, 2013)

These are so silly it hurts


I love them all


please make more of these things


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.screwsandfeathers.com/2013/05/tiny-face-photoshop-tutorial.html
Time to get makin

here we are. it'll get better with practice:


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 26, 2013)

tigris said:


> http://www.screwsandfeathers.com/2013/05/tiny-face-photoshop-tutorial.html
> Time to get makin
> 
> here we are. it'll get better with practice:


 
Make the face a little bigger than that D:


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Kom Jong-On


 
This is the new lockscreen pic for my Lumia 920. Who else wants to see more of Gahars's creations?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 26, 2013)

I have got to find a tutorial on how to do this in CS5


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I have got to find a tutorial on how to do this in CS5


tigris posted this link above, it should be the same for most versions of Photoshop.
http://www.screwsandfeathers.com/2013/05/tiny-face-photoshop-tutorial.html


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> tigris posted this link above, it should be the same for most versions of Photoshop.
> http://www.screwsandfeathers.com/2013/05/tiny-face-photoshop-tutorial.html


 

Ah, didn't see that for some reason. Thanks!  Good thing my my brother in-law got me CS5 for $80 


Edit: Here's my first attempt. It's not perfect, but I think it's decent for a first try


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah, didn't see that for some reason. Thanks!  Good thing my my brother in-law got me CS5 for $80
> 
> 
> Edit: Here's my first attempt. It's not perfect, but I think it's decent for a first try


 
This is the most hilarious thing I've seen all day.

:'D


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> This is the most hilarious thing I've seen all day.
> 
> :'D


 

Glad you like it  Not bad for a first one if I say so myself. I plan on making a Justin Bieber face.

Okay, I swear, I won't post anymore on here, this is Gahars thread and not mine. (sorry! )


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2013)

Dis b rite?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Dis b rite?


 

This IS photoshopped right?


----------

